# dengue fever



## exminerboy (Jul 16, 2018)

for every one moving to Thailand BEWARE DENGUE FEVER is rampant.
my wife is a community health volunteer and there have been many reports of it in our area lately. so make sure you have PLENTY of repellant,


----------



## Cladosan (Jul 27, 2018)

Really depends on which area you are going in Thailand.


----------



## Bagwain (Aug 9, 2018)

It is the day time mosquito that carries the virus.


----------



## johnjayson (May 2, 2018)

and long sleeves clothes too because even when i sprayed repellant, i still got some bites by the mosquitos.


----------

